# Suche Hersteller von Stromwandlern



## MeisterLampe81 (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

woher bezieht ihr eure Stromwandler?? Ich brauche Stromwandler mit Primärströmen von 100-800A bei 5A Sekundär. Ich suche sowohl Durchsteck- als auch klappbare Wandler. Hab bei MBS schon was gutes gefunden, wollte nur noch mehr Hersteller wissen. LEM klappt laut Internet nicht, weil die nur 0..20mA Sekundärstrom haben. 

Da ich für ca. 60 Anlagen Wandler brauche, wollte ich die nicht unbedingt bei Conrad, sondern direkt beim Hersteller beziehen.

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## IBFS (5 Oktober 2011)

Ich kaufe sowohl bei Conrad als auch bei MBS direkt (http://www.stromwandler.de/mbs/ge/argument_01.htm)
Es gibt auch schöne 3-phasige Geräte für die Hutschiene von SIEMENS.

Frank


----------



## rheumakay (5 Oktober 2011)

hallo..habe früher immer CELSA eingesetzt.
seit kurzem nehme ich NZR - da diese bei unserem Großhändler Lagerware sind.


----------



## Hermann (5 Oktober 2011)

http://www.langer-messtechnik.de/


----------



## knabi (6 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ime-messgeraete.de/
http://www.eleq.com/DE/
http://www.mueller-ziegler.de/
http://www.klauspoetter.com/
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...230427&tree=CatalogTree&regionUrl=/de#topAnch

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Per (6 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ritz-international.de/
http://www.mbs-stromwandler.de/
http://www.weigel-messgeraete.de/deutsch/catalog/fs8.html
http://www.janitza.de/de/produkte/zubehoer/stromwandler/aufsteckwandler/

Gruß Per


----------



## Stromwandler (16 August 2016)

hello;

http://esitas.de/PRODUKTE


----------



## dingo (16 August 2016)

Hallo,
auch hier:

https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5Star...mmonPageHandler.jsp&activatedPage=CATALOGPAGE

MfG aus OWL


----------



## MSB (16 August 2016)

Na ich hoffe doch sehr, das der TE nach fünf Jahren ein paar lumpige Wandler gefunden haben wird ...


----------

